# I don't know what to say!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have an in-law I wish would try that ! LOL It's all fakery though. Pretty stupid stuff !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Why would you even think of doing it!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

People be stupid !
I have a friend who discharged his 1911 in the house the lead was trapped under the carpet. His name is Ron... I called him MO after that.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mo for Mo Ron ?

People die like that, as we all should know.

I watched several times...it looks real to me. But anything can be faked. Just like the trip to the moon.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Putting your face in front of your face and the gasses coming out and it would have a lot of hard gasses coming out. I had a S&W that I was helping turn the cylinder and it went off when it indexed to next round and the only thing that save me my thumb was that I was wearing leather gloves. It felt like someone had hit my thumb with a hammer and made a line in the glove where the hot gases from the cylinder gap had hit it. Thsi guy had a face full of burnt powder residue.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I know what to say, Thats on lucky SOB.... And a stupid %$#@#$% idiot to boot....


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt im gonna steal this lol..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Either way the guy was a HUGE idiot. Must have been *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* Cheney's son....LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok guys...how would you have handled that situation if that was you ??


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, I have had rifle miss fire and a shotgun. The rifle wasnt that big a deal, i set it to the side for awhile, then ejected the round. Then i threw it behind a bunker. Shotgun, i ejected the round before i really thought about it. But i wouldnt in any way, look down the barrel lol. Its hard to image that someone would be that dumb and that video wasnt fabricated.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I agree


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that it is a fabrication. I liked the old Massey Ferguson logo better too, but would have given the hat to someone less fortunate.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm 70% on it being fake but there's 30% of me that thinks he was that stupid.

I've had 2 rifle misfires this year! Nothing happened and I lobbed the $%&*er's in a bush with anger! Had quite a few shot gun misfires and one delayed firing while clay shooting, I pulled the trigger and nothing happened brought the gun from my shoulder but still facing the sky and then boom! 2 seconds was the delay.


----------

